# l know better then doing this



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

Checked the measurment between the fence and the blade on the table saw before the blade stoped.
I know better I know better I know better I just bought it a couple days ago too.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

No problem.. Reminds me of the time I ran the circular saw over my spankin' new Empire Speed Square.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Lesson learned the cheap way I guess. I know the tape measure is less than five bucks at Walmart, but a finger or thumb is priceless. It sure is tough waiting for that blade to spin down though isn't it? Thanks for sharing this little safety reminder.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I once put a piece of ply across my truck bed and promptly cut a line thur it with the circular saw…. Never admitted it until now


----------



## doughan (Apr 22, 2011)

you should see the sliding fence on my 12" compound miter saw…..looks like a shark bit it!

how were you gonna read a tape on the blade withit moving anyway?Were you gonna read what it cut off?lol


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

So I guess it was 2 1/4" wide?


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

I don't know doughan but ever thing i measure now comes up short


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

ooops…lol


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Take it back and swear that Martians or Poopiecat intervened. Might even have been Troll Hunter. Both of those guys seem to want to ….........
Sorry. They've got me blocked.
Hey! It could have been a finger or worse. Glad it was just a tape and not a body part.
Bill


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I once lent my tape to someone who was repeatedly measuring something like 2 1/2" long. He decided to know exactly where it was he'd use a utility knife to notch the tape at that spot. That was the end of that tape measure.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

He decided to know exactly where it was he'd use a utility knife to notch the tape at that spot.

To him, "Why are you handing me your tape measure back? My tape measure should be in a brand new package."

So I guess it was 2 1/4" wide?  - *rance*

I'm guessing the blade wasn't square to the fence either. You might need to adjust that. LOL


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Just cleaned the top of my saw, waxed it got it looking real shinny, started making cuts,readjusted the fence and it jumped up right against the blade and spent the next 45 minutes replacing that side of the fence. It happens.


----------

